# Guard dog??????



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Our basement is my husband's "zone"--he has all his sports stuff, pool table, poker table, etc., down there. Usually I keep a gate in the doorway, but sometimes I forget to put it up. Well, the other day, I hear Woody down in the basement barking. He never barks in the house, I couldn't imagine what he was doing. So down I go, and I see Woody standing right in front of a life-size cardboard Michael Jordan, staring him down and barking! 

Usually Woody is very people-friendly, but I guess if a 6'5 man ever breaks into our basement, we will be safe!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

That's hilarious! Safe from cardboard men!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Woody knew that something was not...quite...."right". Dogs do have that sixth sense you know:bowl: 

Now when Lucky was about 13 weeks and I was taking him out for a bathroom break in the front yard.....a man walked by. We have lots of people walking by...all sorts of different types of people as we live in a mixed neighborhood and a homeless shelter is nearby.

Lucky usually wags his tail and wants to visit EVERYBODY. But THIS guy caused an extreme reaction. He went into guard mode. Growling, bristling. Every muscle frozen. He watch the guy walk past and intently watched him travel on. His hair was standing on end. He was in 'fight' mode.

When we got in the house he didn't stop. He guarded the door still in his "fight" mode ...standing in ready position, nose pointing straight at the door...growling and bristling. So unlike him. He has never acted like that since.

There was something not "right" with that guy.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Last night, Samson starting barking for what seemed like no reason..... He'd walk over to me....then start barking and back off. He did it a couple times before I finally realized he was barking at my shadow. And each time I'd move a little to pet him or whatever, my shadow was moving towards him also.


----------



## MaddyB (Dec 27, 2005)

My Harvey seems to think I need protecting from dustbins, brooms, scaffolding and pretty much most things that couldn't possibly hurt me.... it's very cute.

He'd be a terrible guard dog though, he's scared of most things


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks for all the good laughs about your guard dogs. Don't these babies keep us laughing?  I have this 2' angel that goes in the mantle at Christmas. Plug her in and her wings move back and forth. When we first got it Scooter was about 3. As long as it wasn't plugged in and moving, he was fine with it. But plug it in and the wings start moving and he would stand there bristled all up barking and growling a slight growl, more like a rumble in his throat. Turn it off and he was fine. We lost him a couple of years later at age 5 to heart attack and every year when i put that Angel plus others i have gotten since, some of which move, i think of our little Scooter and how he thought that "thing' was going to get us if it moved. I would gladly leave them umnplugged to have him back. he was Buck's older full brother.


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

Our garden is separated from the (normally deserted) street by a quit dense, no-see-through hedge. When someone walked by, Pebbles sprinted towards "the enemy at the gate" in silent mode, and then started barking furiously, a few inches from his/her face. Ah, the enemies startled reaction, the cursing & swearing, and that dogs grin, full of misschief, when she came to report mission accomplished!
If we really had thieves into her house, she would have shown them all the jewels, and offered them a drink too!
GR have too much of a clown to be a guard-dog, I think?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Yep, I agree. Ours are the same way--they bark when the door bell rings, then as soon as the people are in they are all tail wags and floppy tongue trying to lick the company. Would be the same if they were robbers out to take our stuff.


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

My brother has a life sized stand-up cardboard cutout of the 3 stooges (the one where they're posing in their golfing outfits on?). Charlie used to go nuts every time he walked past my brother's room when we'd visit my parents' house. He would stop still, lower his head, and do a low growl into the room. Quite funny! Apparently he finds Moe Larry and Curly to be intimidating!


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

When we were first married,late one night Duke wanted out and I mean NOW. I opened the door and went to clip his line on,but too late he was gone.By the time I put on pants and got back to the door,I heard all kinds of screams from the garage area.In the dark I see a shape go over the fence and I started yelling for Duke to come.
Well the shape was a guy who broke a window on my car and just about had the radio out when Duke bit down on what was still out of the car window.
Duke had his back pocket with his wallet still in it.
When the cops showed up,I had Duke drop the pocket with the wallet into the cops hand. They had all his ID and just went to the hospital emergency room where he was getting his butt fixed.Mind you this is a dog who would burst new tennis balls as soon as you gave it to him.(he weighed 130 pounds)
I never taught him to do this,but he was protecting our property very well. The word got out and the thieves mostly stayed away.
Shane


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

3 goldens said:


> Yep, I agree. Ours are the same way--they bark when the door bell rings, then as soon as the people are in they are all tail wags and floppy tongue trying to lick the company. Would be the same if they were robbers out to take our stuff.


Yep.....that's the extent of Samson's guard duties too. Though, he may be able to lick them into submission....


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I think most of us only want our dogs to sound the alarm. That is adequate. I would not want my dogs to make individual decisions as to who to bite and who not to bite. Mine do speak up when someone is around and I kinda like that. I'll do the shooting...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

greg bell said:


> I'll do the shooting...


:lol:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggies a real great guard dog when it has to do with me... as far as the house.. door bell rings or anyone comes in, Maggie doesnt bark... My other 2 small dogs bark and Maggie just sits there.. If Maggie and I are out and a stranger comes by thats when she goes nuts or if they come by the car...


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

We used to have a dachsaud/corgi mix. We always used to joke about how if anyone ever broke into our house he would lick them to death. One night my father was walking him through the laneway and there was a guy way up the other end of the lane. Immeadiaty the dog knew something wasn't right and his fur was standing up and he was growling. The guy went in between two garages and my father just figured the guy lived there. By the time they had gotten to that area, Cosmo was flipping out. The guy came out behind my dad but the dog was trying to get at him the whole time. If my father had of let go of the leash, he would have attacked him. He never in his life acted this way. My dad kept pulling him along saying he was being silly but deep down he knew that if he hadn't of had the dog with him that night, he would have gotten mugged. Any dog will protect their owner. It is in their nature. I always said the day Otto growls at anyone I will be terrified because I won't know how he will react.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Barks at the 3 stooges, huh? Maybe he watched an old movie and saw them poking each other in the eyes, bopping each other over the head, pulling noses, etc and wants to make sure they don't get near him! LOL


----------

